# How did she get looksminned with Bimax? (YouTuber with 1.5m+ subs)



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 3, 2021)

She said she got the surgery for bite purposes, dont think she was lying tbh

Her result doesnt look great, and it made her nose look weird and philtrum excessively full and even slightly chimpy
However did read a comment from another girl saying her face looked exactly like hers after bimax, but that it took almost a year for her face to go back to normal

3 months post op:







Video detailing her experience:




She talks a lot about how she doesn't like her new face

And 6 months post-op:




Talks more about how she dislikes her appearance after surgery


*Ngl kinda scaring me off bimax*, especially as users here seem to be divided on whether or not I would benefit from it.

Thoughts on this? And what should I tell/ask my surgeon to avoid this happening to me?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jun 3, 2021)

mentalcel


----------



## pizza (Jun 3, 2021)

@thecel @Chintuck22 toughts?


----------



## pizza (Jun 3, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> *Ngl kinda scaring me off bimax*, especially as users here seem to be divided on whether or not I would benefit from it.
> 
> Thoughts on this? And what should I tell/ask my surgeon to avoid this happening to me?


there is no bad bimax, there is bad execution, its all about execution, her surgeon is a jew who should be burning in hell


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 3, 2021)

pizza said:


> there is no bad bimax, there is bad execution, its all about execution, her surgeon is a jew who should be burning in hell


Would Eppley or any other top surgeons botch the result like this


----------



## pizza (Jun 3, 2021)

Toska said:


> Would Eppley or any other top surgeons botch the result like this


not if you didn't let


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 3, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> She said she got the surgery for bite purposes, dont think she was lying tbh
> 
> Her result doesnt look great, and it made her nose look weird and philtrum excessively full and even slightly chimpy
> However did read a comment from another girl saying her face looked exactly like hers after bimax, but that it took almost a year for her face to go back to normal
> ...



real talk @ op- I think bimax is only worth for severely recessed ppl.

If someone is not severely recessed and just doesnt have ideal mandible length (f. e. 2 cm shorter than ideal mandible length), in the vast majority of cases the Bimax is a meme.

The psl increase vs the money and recovery time spent is just absolutely not worth it, like not even close. And then you have the risk of the face not turning out how one would imagine it.

Dr. A has a very advanced method for planning the jaw surgery with 3D models, I think his planning method is most advanced out of all jaw surgeons, yet even with his before/after pictures, ppl usually look "different" but not necessarily higher PSL. Or in most cases, if they end up looking better, the ascension is so small it is just barely worth all the hassle. And even then you cant predict how the face will look afterwards, even with Dr. A's advanced 3D planning.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 3, 2021)

She was already attractive before. Getting bimax did nothing aside from slightly improving her side profile. She has BDD.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Jun 3, 2021)

shit surgeon


----------



## lutte (Jun 3, 2021)

pizza said:


> there is no bad bimax, there is bad execution, its all about execution, her surgeon is a jew who should be burning in hell


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 3, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> real talk @ op- I think bimax is only worth for severely recessed ppl.
> 
> If someone is not severely recessed and just doesnt have ideal mandible length (f. e. 2 cm shorter than ideal mandible length), in the vast majority of cases the Bimax is a meme.
> 
> The psl increase vs the money and recovery time spent is just absolutely not worth it, like not even close. And then you have the risk of the face not turning out how one would imagine it.


yeah I'm starting to think this might be the case. I can manage it financially but if it looksmins me then I won't bother. however my planned BSSO movements are about 10mm so I think I might be JUST recessed enough to gain a decent amount of PSL from bimax

Also the surgeon was Dr. Walline at LA COMS


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 3, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> She was already attractive before. Getting bimax did nothing aside from slightly improving her side profile. She has BDD.


She doesnt have BDD, she is absolutely right about what she said.

She said she doesnt like her nose, esp. the nostrils, she said her nose looks more "nostrily".

It is not just imagination, yes her nose base looks wider, the tip looks more bulbous because of that and the nostrils are larger and the angle of the nostrils is sideways instead of straight downward.

It is something that is not that uncommon after jaw surgery, from what Ive read on jawsurgery forum. The nasal base and nostrils often end up being larger and the angle of the nostrils is more sideways than pointing straight down, how it anatomically is supposed to be.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 3, 2021)

She looks the same jfl


----------



## recessed (Jun 3, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> She said she got the surgery for bite purposes, dont think she was lying tbh
> 
> Her result doesnt look great, and it made her nose look weird and philtrum excessively full and even slightly chimpy
> However did read a comment from another girl saying her face looked exactly like hers after bimax, but that it took almost a year for her face to go back to normal
> ...



post your face (front and side) and i will tell you whether u will beneift or not


----------



## recessed (Jun 3, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> real talk @ op- I think bimax is only worth for severely recessed ppl.
> 
> If someone is not severely recessed and just doesnt have ideal mandible length (f. e. 2 cm shorter than ideal mandible length), in the vast majority of cases the Bimax is a meme.
> 
> ...


bimax is overrated


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 3, 2021)

recessed said:


> post your face (front and side) and i will tell you whether u will beneift or not



I dont need other oppinions on that matter tbh jfl. Im somewhat skilled at morphing, so theres that.

And yeah I know that Bimax is overrated in most cases. Bimax only makes sense with severe recession or malocclusion, breathing issues and other medical issues.


----------



## pizza (Jun 3, 2021)

recessed said:


> bimax is overrated


cope


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 3, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> She doesnt have BDD, she is absolutely right about what she said.
> 
> She said she doesnt like her nose, esp. the nostrils, she said her nose looks more "nostrily".
> 
> ...


I'm talking about before. She shouldn't have gotten surgery in the first place.


----------



## recessed (Jun 3, 2021)

pizza said:


> cope


I coped your mom last night with my dick


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 3, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm talking about before. She shouldn't have gotten surgery in the first place.


Oh, then I misinterpreted it, my bad.

Yeah I agree she didnt need it, now she will need at least another rhinoplasty to try and fix the failos with the nose. And even THEN, a simple rhinoplasty might not be enough to fix all flaws with the nose and another jaw surgery could potentially be needed in order to fix the wide nasal base and fucked up nostril angulation and 3d axis of the nostrils.

Overall though, she doesnt look much worse, in reality she barely lost significant psl. Yeah the nose looks slightly worse, but she still looks rather "cute".

Also they brought her maxilla more forward and it probably looksminned her ogee curve (esp. if cheekbones werent very good before surgery, the difference is even bigger) and that is what she perceives as looking worse compared to before surgery.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 3, 2021)

women crying about her looks


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 3, 2021)

That's what happens when you do surgeries you don't need


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Jun 3, 2021)

I’m severely recessed so I have nothing to worry about. My bimax will without a doubt significantly improve my face.


----------



## CrackHeadBobby (Jun 3, 2021)

No point risking it people will just tell you to get it to use u as a sheep to see weather they should get it or not 


lilhorizontal32 said:


> She said she got the surgery for bite purposes, dont think she was lying tbh
> 
> Her result doesnt look great, and it made her nose look weird and philtrum excessively full and even slightly chimpy
> However did read a comment from another girl saying her face looked exactly like hers after bimax, but that it took almost a year for her face to go back to normal
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 3, 2021)

She got too much lefort i movement obviously


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 3, 2021)

CrackHeadBobby said:


> No point risking it people will just tell you to get it to use u as a sheep to see weather they should get it or not


Good point actually, never thought of it like that


----------



## CrackHeadBobby (Jun 4, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Good point actually, never thought of it like that


take 
Knowledgable​out your name 
only jk with you


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 4, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> mentalcel


no Im just high inhib


----------



## Benjibanks (Jun 5, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> real talk @ op- I think bimax is only worth for severely recessed ppl.
> 
> If someone is not severely recessed and just doesnt have ideal mandible length (f. e. 2 cm shorter than ideal mandible length), in the vast majority of cases the Bimax is a meme.
> 
> ...


Please tell me more. I’ve been struggling to get money together for a bimax but I’ve got a plastic surgeon recommending me mid face and zygote Flair fat grafts instead. I think my recession is horrid but I worry when I hear bimax thrown around and then see shit like this post


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 5, 2021)

her looksmatch is khhv


----------



## Preston (Jun 5, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> mentalcel


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 5, 2021)

Why did she get a bimax in the first place?


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jun 5, 2021)

She needs a nose job and lip lift tbh


----------



## Donc0ck (Jun 5, 2021)

if think this is mostly an issue for underbite cases since they often have some kind of midface hypoplasia and only their lower midfacer, aka lefort 1 gets moved, making everything unbalanced.


----------



## crosshold (Jun 5, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> real talk @ op- I think bimax is only worth for severely recessed ppl.
> 
> If someone is not severely recessed and just doesnt have ideal mandible length (f. e. 2 cm shorter than ideal mandible length), in the vast majority of cases the Bimax is a meme.
> 
> ...


who is dr A


----------



## SixCRY (Jun 5, 2021)

even before she got the monkey look, nothign to do with djs


----------



## SixCRY (Jun 5, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1163921


why did this guy got bimax? he only needed genio , his lower third was decent. He look very weird now


----------



## lutte (Jun 5, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> why did this guy got bimax? he only needed genio , his lower third was decent. He look very weird now


BDD and the "just get bimax" bros


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jun 5, 2021)

I have this face shape but even more narrow, remind me why I should even be trying again


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jun 6, 2021)

*Bimax is kind of a meme*. I've been meaning to make a thread of bimax results with no noticeable improvements. Only a few people with intense, but isolated, failos ascend hard with bimax. For the rest of the patients, it doesn't make much of a difference. I'm not sure this girl actually looks worse, probably more or less the same.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> even before she got the monkey look, nothign to do with djs


her philtrum area definitely looks worse, looks longer to me

and her nose is more upturned now too


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> *Bimax is kind of a meme*. I've been meaning to make a thread of bimax results with no noticeable improvements. Only a few people with intense, but isolated, failos ascend hard with bimax. For the rest of the patients, it doesn't make much of a difference. I'm not sure this girl actually looks worse, probably more or less the same.


interested to read your thread. tag me once you make it bro


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> why did this guy got bimax? he only needed genio , his lower third was decent. He look very weird now


a lot of the weirdness comes from his eye area, which seems to have gotten heavily botched


----------



## SixCRY (Jun 6, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> a lot of the weirdness comes from his eye area, which seems to have gotten heavily botched


he look like a fucking doll , it's sure he didnt only do bimax


----------



## Donc0ck (Jun 6, 2021)

someone knows how many mm's they moved her maxilla?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

Donc0ck said:


> someone knows how many mm's they moved her maxilla?


she didnt say her movements so idk


----------



## varbrah (Jun 6, 2021)

She had an edge-to-edge bite before, so I doubt she actually got a big enough advancement/impaction to cause any significant changes, unless they actually did a advance/anteriorly impact a fuckton for OSA.

Anyway seems like already kinda had a shudra-tier nose before and the issue really isn't so much the upturned tip and increased nostril show, but that it's now been allowed to dominate her face since her surgeon made her chin shorter/weaker. Same nose-chin relationship is why surgeons often recommend a chin implant to large-nosed rhino patients.

Don't get why she's crying though - a rhino with alar base reduction would be the easiest of fixes, and a lip lift would improve her whoville philtrum and overall harmony quite a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 6, 2021)

She looks the fucking same, what is she talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 6, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> even before she got the monkey look, nothign to do with djs



Yeah I think it's all in her head, how would jaw surgery affect someone's nostril size?


----------



## Descartes (Jun 6, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> real talk @ op- I think bimax is only worth for severely recessed ppl.
> 
> If someone is not severely recessed and just doesnt have ideal mandible length (f. e. 2 cm shorter than ideal mandible length), in the vast majority of cases the Bimax is a meme.
> 
> ...


What would be a good option if someone is not severely recessed but just wants perfect forward growth/face structure?


----------



## SixCRY (Jun 6, 2021)

Descartes said:


> What would be a good option if someone is not severely recessed but just wants perfect forward growth/face structure?


Its all about harmony

U cant have perfect lower third forward growth and recessed mid face and shit brow bones 

For exemple u can balance things:
-If you have recessed lower, mid and upper, just do DJS but small movement to get to average 
-If you have average lower, mid, upper and you have harmony, don't fuck it up to get perfect forward growth 

But if you really want perfect forward growth then you do LF3 but with implants like BIMAX + Midface implant + Orbitak implants + brow bones implants


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Yeah I think it's all in her head, how would jaw surgery affect someone's nostril size?


Advancing the maxilla often upturns and widens the nose


----------



## Descartes (Jun 8, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> Its all about harmony
> 
> U cant have perfect lower third forward growth and recessed mid face and shit brow bones
> 
> ...


I have good midface forward growth, and upper jaw, but I have an overbite, so my lower jaw is kind of recessed, that should be "easy" to fix but I always find different answers


----------



## one job away (Jun 14, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> real talk @ op- I think bimax is only worth for severely recessed ppl.
> 
> If someone is not severely recessed and just doesnt have ideal mandible length (f. e. 2 cm shorter than ideal mandible length), in the vast majority of cases the Bimax is a meme.
> 
> ...


Dr. A? Who's that ?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 14, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> Its all about harmony
> 
> U cant have perfect lower third forward growth and recessed mid face and shit brow bones
> 
> ...


brutal, i need everything


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 13, 2021)

9 month update:


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 13, 2021)

looks decent now tbh, pretty much the same as before surgery due to her better chin + mandible but worse philtrum area


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 13, 2021)

bimax is cope just mew


----------



## terrorblade (Jul 13, 2021)

wow she almost looks negroid


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 13, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> bimax is cope just mew


mewing is a scam just do bimax


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 16, 2021)

terrorblade said:


> wow she almost looks negroid


?? she looks pretty much the same as before to me. maybe slightly worse but her teeth dont look weird in motion anymore


----------



## Sal (Jul 16, 2021)

Normies are actually stupid enough to get bimax or lefort should get their shit botched on purpose 🥱


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 17, 2021)

Sal said:


> Normies are actually stupid enough to get bimax or lefort should get their shit botched on purpose 🥱


bimax/lefort can genuinely ascend if done properly


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jan 2, 2022)

1 year + update


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jan 2, 2022)

her side profile fogs but her philtrum and nose area still look weird


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jan 2, 2022)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> her side profile fogs but her philtrum and nose area still look weird


IMO her front is probably no better or worse than when she started. Looks like she had a bit of swelling that has gone down.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 3, 2022)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> 1 year + update



JFL what kind of nonsense is that- got eyelashes done for 200 dollars. I mean come on wtf.. what can be possibly done with freaking 1cm long lashes that costs 200 usd?



Btw. she actually looks strange with how her orbital bones and cheekbones are recessed and maxialla seems to be way in front of the cheekbones + orbitals. Her undereye area looks flat af.

Ppl need to pay attention to this kind of stuff. If maxilla gets advanced and the person doesnt have pronounced cheekbones / orbitals, it will look rather strange.








Look how flat her cheekbone is, she has no undereye support:







See after some quick morph to give her actual cheekbones, she instantly looks much better. She really lacks any cheekbones/orbitals whatsoever:









They dont get cheekbones implants and fillers without a reason. Cheekbones make a face look attractive, esp in women.


----------

